# Help me find these tools in Canada



## Witt (Feb 15, 2012)

First off I have tried google searches with no luck.

I am looking for a store or online store in canada that sells Knipex tools.
I read Lowes sells them but they don't up here in Canada. The closest thing they have are the Irwins.

Also i am looking for Pasco manufacturer part #4524 type tool. Doesn't have to be the exact.

Here is a link to it.
http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachm...ew-cubs-tools-forumrunner_20120125_174904.jpg


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Snap on dealers do, well the snap on dealer I use does.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Lowes has em in hamilton, just not a large selection of plumbing tools. Its in the electrical isle


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

If you live in bc KMS Tools has them in store.

Chadstoolbox.com has the best price online but it's not a canadian site...


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

sears.com


----------



## aundraew (Jan 11, 2012)

Pipe Tool Supply it's in Toronto


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Amazon


----------

